# Kae chiquitita



## fonzo87

Salve a tutti
in un contesto colloquiale via sms:
"d vrdad m lo mandas io no kiero mntiritas xk dspues t kae tu xikitita"
che sarebbe " de verdad me lo mandas, io no quiero mentiritas, porque depueas te kae tu chiquitita" (kae non so come si scrive in ortografia standard)
è castellano di perù
mi blocca il kae che non ho minimamente idea di che significhi!
il resto dovrebbe essere "davvero me lo mandi, io non voglio bugie, perchè dopo ti mordo la cosina"
è l'ultima parte che non suona!
Grazie


----------



## Larroja

fonzo87 said:


> Salve a tutti,
> in un contesto colloquiale via sms:
> "d vrdad m lo mandas io no kiero mntiritas xk dspues t kae tu xikitita",
> che sarebbe " de verdad me lo mandas, io no quiero mentiritas, porque depueas te kae tu chiquitita" (kae non so come si scrive in ortografia standard).
> È castellano di perù,
> mi blocca il kae che non ho minimamente idea di che significhi!
> Il resto dovrebbe essere: "davvero me lo mandi, io non voglio bugie, perchè dopo ti mordo la cosina".
> È l'ultima parte che non suona!
> Grazie



Ciao fonzo87, tra le regole del forum c'è anche l'uso di punteggiatura e maiuscole. 

Per il resto, secondo me quel _kae _sta per _cae_, dal verbo _caer_=cadere. Che dici?


----------



## fonzo87

Larroja said:


> Ciao fonzo87, tra le regole del forum c'è anche l'uso di punteggiatura e maiuscole.
> 
> Per il resto, secondo me quel _kae _sta per _cae_, dal verbo _caer_=cadere. Che dici?



Si, credo che sia la traduzione giusta dato anche il contesto, grazie mille Larroja.


----------



## gatogab

Parece decir que si le sales con mentiritas  pierdes tu chiquitita (chiquita = chica), que supongo es la peruanita, ¿verdad?


----------



## fonzo87

gatogab said:


> Parece decir que si le sales con mentiritas  pierdes tu chiquitita (chiquita = chica), que supongo es la peruanita, ¿verdad?



Yo creo que entiendes que, gracias!
ella dice que significa "batir"... puede ser?


----------



## gatogab

fonzo87 said:


> Yo creo que entiendes que, gracias!
> ella dice que significa "batir"... puede ser?


 
Sí, puede ser:_ '*Batime la verdad, ¿vos cuánto años tenes? = Dime la verdad, ¿cuántos años tienes?*_


----------



## fonzo87

gatogab said:


> Sí, puede ser:_ '*Batime la verdad, ¿vos cuánto años tenes? = Dime la verdad, ¿cuántos años tienes?*_



No, ella dice que "kae tu chiquitita" significa "pegar"


----------



## gatogab

fonzo87 said:


> No, ella dice que "kae tu chiquitita" significa "pegar"


 
Me rindo


----------



## Neuromante

¿Batime la verdad?... Gatogab... Estarás de broma, ¿verdad?
No creo que ningún hispano parlante sea capaz de entender esa frase.


Batir aquí está usado con el sentido de "menare"


----------



## ursu-lab

fonzo87 said:


> Yo creo que entiendes que, gracias!
> ella dice que significa "batir"... puede ser?



Forse ti ha detto "abatir", che è sinonimo di "(far) cadere". Io la frase l'intendo in senso più ironico, e la "chiquitita" - che cade se racconti delle bugie e non le spedisci quello che le hai promesso - mi faceva venire in mente ben altro. Non il naso come in Italia ma un'altra parte del corpo... Detto in altre parole più politicamente corrette: non mi fare arrabbiare altrimenti ti sculaccio. Ma forse sono troppo maliziosa...


----------



## fonzo87

ursu-lab said:


> Forse ti ha detto "abatir", che è sinonimo di "(far) cadere". Io la frase l'intendo in senso più ironico, e la "chiquitita" - che cade se racconti delle bugie e non le spedisci quello che le hai promesso - mi faceva venire in mente ben altro. Non il naso come in Italia ma un'altra parte del corpo... Detto in altre parole più politicamente corrette: non mi fare arrabbiare altrimenti ti sculaccio. Ma forse sono troppo maliziosa...



Esatto, è la prima cosa che ho pensato io.


----------



## ursu-lab

Più che altro perché "quella" parte del corpo maschile (la chiquitita, la "piccolina") in spagnolo è una parola femminile. 
E quindi potrebbe essere equivalente al nostro "ti taglio/ti cade il pisell(in)o ".
Ricordiamoci che la "chiquita" è la famosissima marca di banane...


----------



## elena73

ursu-lab said:


> Più che altro perché "quella" parte del corpo maschile (la chiquitita, la "piccolina") in spagnolo è una parola femminile.
> E quindi potrebbe essere equivalente al nostro "ti taglio/ti cade il pisell(in)o ".
> Ricordiamoci che la "chiquita" è la famosissima marca di banane...



Quindi, se ho capito bene, la frase
 si intende (a parte il contenuto 'sportivo') come si intenderebbe la frase italiana 'non dire bugie perché ti si allunga il naso' (in stile Pinocchio).


----------



## ursu-lab

Io la capisco così, ma un po' più colorita.
L'associazione "chiquitita"-Chiquita-banana-pisello mi è venuta in mente dopo, ma potrebbe avere una certa logica, no?


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Quindi, se ho capito bene, la frase
> si intende (a parte il contenuto 'sportivo') come si intenderebbe la frase italiana 'non dire bugie perché ti si allunga il naso' (in stile Pinocchio).





> *"davvero me lo mandi, io non voglio bugie, perchè dopo ti mordo la cosina".*


Non penso si riferisca al naso, quella* "cosina" *


----------



## elena73

gatogab said:


> Non penso si riferisca al naso, quella* "cosina" *



Escuchame Gato, ya lo se perfectamente que estas bromeando, pero no puedo (claramente) resistir: Che diamine, ¡¡a esta edad la diferencia entre una chiquita y un naso me resulta 'cosa nota'!!  

EDIT: mordere però non c'entra niente secondo me, io prediligo la soluzione di Ursu-lab


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Escúchame Gato, (puedo solo leerte) ya lo sé perfectamente que estás bromeando, pero no puedo (claramente) resistir: Che diamine, ¡¡a esta edad la diferencia entre una chiquita y un naso me resulta 'cosa nota'!!
> 
> EDIT: mordere però non c'entra niente secondo me, io prediligo la soluzione di Ursu-lab


 
No recuerdo una hebra tan rara como esta: de Kaer llegamos a que le muerden la cosita que es chiquitita y no chiquita; todo por una frase de chat latinoamericano, que hablamos enredado y con modismos, nosotros los LA, cuando nos dejamos llevar.. 
Dice que es castellano del Perú, pero parece que ahí no dicen *"batir"* en vez de *"decir". *Sin embargo en Argentina y Uruguay sí, *lo baten.*
Y este es uno de los tantos argumentos que traen esas pocas palabras, _'sconclusionate'_, que hay que juntarlas y juntándolas es que damos las interpretaciones que estamos dando y que ninguna ha tenido su confirma.
¿Por qué dices que morder no tiene nada que ver, si el forero mismo lo posteó?
Si te diste cuenta, a un cierto momento '_tiré la esponja'_ porque me pareció muy '_deviante'_ ese forero_._
Quizás si algún dí sabremos la verdad.


----------



## honeyheart

fonzo87 said:


> il resto dovrebbe essere "davvero me lo mandi, io non voglio bugie, perchè dopo *ti mordo la cosina*"


 Primero quiero decir que no recuerdo haberme reído tanto en este foro como con este hilo.



ursu-lab said:


> L'associazione *"chiquitita"-Chiquita-banana-pisello* mi è venuta in mente dopo, ma potrebbe avere una certa logica, no?


Después quiero decir que no está mal usar la imaginación para tratar de desentrañar enigmas lingüísticos transculturales como éste, siempre y cuando no degrade en delirio. 



fonzo87 said:


> "d vrdad m lo mandas io no kiero mntiritas xk dspues t kae tu xikitita"


Y por último quiero contribuir a develar el misterio de esta críptica frase proponiendo la teoría de que "te cae" significa algo así como "vas a recibir una tunda", y "tu chiquitita" es simplemente la firma del mensaje.  Por lo que su transcripción inteligible entonces sería:

_¿De verdad me lo mandas?
Yo no quiero mentiritas.
Porque después te cae.

Tu chiquitita.
_


----------



## ursu-lab

Gracias por la revelación, Honeyheart. Y para confirmarnos de la imposibilidad de prescindir de la puntuación para una mejor comprensión de una lengua 

Lo que no acabo de entender es cuál es el subjeto implícito del verbo "caer". ¿Qué es lo que "te cae": te cae xxx?


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> _¿De verdad me lo mandas?_
> _Yo no quiero mentiritas._
> _Porque después te cae._
> 
> _Tu chiquitita._


 
¿Compliquemos más las cosas?


> _Yo no quiero mentiritas, porque después te cae tu chiquitita._


Podría ser una amenaza:
Non voglio bugie, sennò ti giuro che vengo lì e ti mordo la cosina.


----------



## luciasch

Neuromante said:


> ¿Batime la verdad?... Gatogab... Estarás de broma, ¿verdad?
> No creo que ningún hispano parlante sea capaz de entender esa frase.
> 
> 
> Batir aquí está usado con el sentido de "menare"


 

"Batime" se usa en Argentina, no sé si en Perú... "Batime la posta" = "Dime la verdad".


----------



## flljob

Tal vez en Perú _caer_ se usa como en México. Querría decir descubrir.

Te caí que me querías engañar.
Te cayeron cuando querías entrar sin pagar.

Más te vale que me digas la verdad, porque después te descubre tu noviecita.

¿Será?


----------



## Blechi

Non mi ritengo persona innocente ed ingenua, ma vi assicuro che se avessi ricevuto il messaggio, lo avrei interpretato in ben altro modo. 

¿De verdad me lo mandas? No me apetecen las mentiras o pierdes a tu chiquita. (que será, supongo, el modo en que este chaval llama a la señorita que le mandó el sms.)

*Me lo mandi davvero? Oh! Non raccontarmi bugie se non vuoi perdere la tua chiquita *(nomignolo, immagino, riservato da chi ha ricevuto l'sms alla ragazza che lo ha mandato)

Da dove avete tirato fuori che la ragazza vuole mordere qulacosa a qualcun altro? 

Non dimentichiamo che "*CHIQUITA*" (che si pronuncia cichita) prima ancora di essere il marchio di una famosa banana, e di frullati, ananas, ecc. ecc. commercializzati con questo nome (mi rivolgo a chi ha fatto l'associazione chiquita-banana-pisello ) significa "*PICCOLINA*". 

Spero di non avere urtato nessuno.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Io la capisco così, ma un po' più colorita.
> L'associazione "chiquitita"-Chiquita-banana-pisello mi è venuta in mente dopo, ma potrebbe avere una certa logica, no?


No, nè certa nè incerta.


----------



## ursu-lab

L'associazione era nata dalla spiegazione di Fonzo87. Bastava leggere i messaggi fin dall'inizio. 



fonzo87 said:


> No, *ella *(l'*autrice *del messaggio) dice que "kae tu chiquitita" significa "pegar"





fonzo87 said:


> perchè dopo *ti mordo *la cosina"



La spiegazione comunque l'aveva già fornita Honeyheart e il dubbio era già stato risolto tre settimane fa .


----------



## flljob

Pues yo todavía no la entiendo.

... porque después te cae tu chiquita.

El verbo caer parece que lo usa como transitivo. Le cae a su novio que está diciendo mentiras.

... porque después te cae.
Tu chiquita.

Para mí, con esta puntuación, no tiene ningún sentido.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> L'associazione era nata dalla spiegazione di Fonzo87. Bastava leggere i messaggi fin dall'inizio.
> La spiegazione comunque l'aveva già fornita Honeyheart e il dubbio era già stato risolto tre settimane fa .


 
Dal momento che non è stato notato, mi dichiaro ufficialmente appartenente ai legumi chiamati *"lenticchie".*
Comunque, non è l'organo riproduttore maschile (pirulín) del ragazzo ad essere della categoria _chiquitita,_  bensì la sua ragazza, la sua _chica_ che sarebbe il diminutivo del diminutivo _chiquita_.(Forse)


----------



## honeyheart

flljob said:


> Pues yo todavía no la entiendo.
> 
> ... porque después te cae tu chiquita.
> 
> El verbo caer parece que lo usa como transitivo. Le cae a su novio que está diciendo mentiras.
> 
> ... porque después te cae.
> Tu chiquita.
> 
> Para mí, con esta puntuación, no tiene ningún sentido.


Tres cosas a tener en cuenta:

 1- los mensajes de texto suelen prestarse a confusión porque carecen de  puntuación y ortografía correctas (a veces sólo queda adivinar)
2- la persona que consulta contó que la chica que mandó el mensaje le dijo que esto significa "pegar" (o sea, pegarle a alguien, ¿no?)
3- no se puede pretender que locuciones propias del lenguaje de un lugar tengan sentido a los oídos de personas de otros lugares

Respecto a este último punto quiero agregar que, por ejemplo, si en Argentina tuviéramos que expresar la misma idea, en estilo muy popular lo diríamos así:

_¿En serio me lo vas a mandar? No me mientas porque *la ligás.*/porque *te surto.*/porque *cobrás.*_

Seguramente tampoco entenderías el sentido de estas expresiones, y es natural, no hay que tratar de encontrarles "lógica gramatical" a formas de hablar tan autóctonas y coloquiales. Como cuando ustedes en México dicen *"me vale"* para decir *"no me importa"*.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tre settimane fa HoneyHeart ci ha rivelato la punteggiatura inesistente (che rendeva incomprensibile il testo) e *ha spiegato perfettamente* il significato della frase.



ursu-lab said:


> *Gracias por la revelación*, Honeyheart. Y para  confirmarnos de la imposibilidad de prescindir de la puntuación para una  mejor comprensión de una lengua
> 
> Lo que no acabo de entender es cuál es el subjeto implícito del verbo "caer". ¿Qué es lo que "te cae": te cae xxx?



A quel punto Flijob ci ha illuminati a proposito del verbo "caer" che significa "scoprire (qualcuno)"



flljob said:


> Te caí que me querías engañar.
> Te cayeron cuando querías entrar sin pagar.
> 
> Más te vale que me digas la verdad, porque después te descubre tu noviecita.
> 
> ¿Será?




E quindi, nonostante l'assenza della punteggiatura, era ovvio che la "chiquita" *non* fosse il pisello.



ursu-lab said:


> L'associazione [sbagliata] era nata dalla spiegazione di Fonzo87.



E infatti pure tu avevi proposto:



gatogab said:


> Podría ser una amenaza:
> Non voglio bugie, sennò ti giuro che vengo lì e *ti mordo la cosina*.




Non capisco perché tirare fuori dopo quasi un mese un'interpretazione sbagliata (la mia e quella di altri) quando si era già approdati a una soluzione sensata grazie alla spiegazione di HH e di Flijob.  La spiegazione di Fonzo (mordere/picchiare, ecc) aveva indotto in errore chi più chi meno *tutti *quelli che avevano risposto, fino alla delucidazione di HH.




gatogab said:


> Comunque, non è l'organo riproduttore maschile (pirulín) del ragazzo ad essere della categoria _chiquitita (vuoi dire "la cosina"?),_  bensì la sua ragazza, la sua _chica_ che sarebbe il diminutivo del diminutivo _chiquita_.(Forse)




Gatogab,* l'ho capita*: la chiquita è la peruviana. Se vuoi posso spedirti un MP con un ritratto di una peruviana e firmato dalla sottoscritta  in cui ammetto le mie colpe. *Ammetto di aver sbagliato* nell'interpretare "chiquita->cosina-> banana" all'Alberto Sordi. L'ho già detto a suo tempo ma vedo che i miei errori ti stanno particolarmente a cuore e "no te quedas tranquilo". Giuro di fare un'adeguata penitenza per espiare i miei peccati...

Ah, preferisco non indagare i motivi della tua identificazione con le lenticchie 

PS: sottoscrivo in pieno quanto detto da HH qui sopra. I testi senza punteggiatura sono difficilissimi da decifrare ma, purtroppo, sono frequentissimi nelle chat.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Gatogab,* l'ho capita*: la chiquita è la peruviana. Se vuoi posso spedirti un MP con un ritratto di una peruviana e firmato dalla sottoscritta in cui ammetto le mie colpe. *Ammetto di aver sbagliato* nell'interpretare "chiquita->cosina-> banana" all'Alberto Sordi. L'ho già detto a suo tempo ma vedo che i miei errori ti stanno particolarmente a cuore e "no te quedas tranquilo". Giuro di fare un'adeguata penitenza per espiare i miei peccati...
> Ah, preferisco non indagare i motivi della tua identificazione con le lenticchie
> PS: sottoscrivo in pieno quanto detto da HH qui sopra. I testi senza punteggiatura sono difficilissimi da decifrare ma, purtroppo, sono frequentissimi nelle chat.


Alberto Sordi cantaba *"Ma dove Hawai, se la banana non ce l'hai"*.
La interpretación que diste de *chiquita = pirulín* me hizo reir y se encontraba bien en el argumento que más que un thread, parecía un trailer de *"Zelig"* con la Incontrada y Bixio. Creo que lo que hice notar fue que no se trataba de chiquita, sino de *chiquitita"*
Lo que me asombra es que las chicas han puesto en orden las palabras sin un sentido aparente de una chat, cosa que no es de todos los días.
Complimenti!!!
L'abbinamento con le lenticchie si riferisce alla mia congenita parsimonia mentale.


----------

